# Sony EV S550 repair



## litezoner (Aug 22, 2016)

Hello all, Have this 8mm deck, when I got it, it powered on but when you push any function buttons it would shut down, I immediately suspected a bad cap in the power supply board, Open it up very simple to see a cracked cap with wire hanging out of it, so I got online and found a repair shop down in NYC, sent them the PSU to be repaired, they repaired it and sent it back sighting there was water damage, (Electrolytic fluid) obviously. anyway, I put it back in and sure enough, same condition, powered on but immediately shut down when pushing and function buttons with a tape inserted of course. so a few minutes pass and I hear that dreadful sound, the one that mimics air rushing out of something. pretty sure another cap went whoosh. I contacted the guy and he assured me his tech checked all the caps, I've already located a bad one with a DVM, as I don't have a an esr meter. so I'm looking for someone to just go through and recap the entire board, it's a bit much as I am a novice at best, along with recapping it, I would like the other components tested as well, diodes, resistors, etc... if you are experienced and looking for extra $ let me know. Thank you. Much appreciated.


----------

